# 2009, a tale of pictures



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like to dedicate this thread to Paul Scarborough.

I have been working with Paul since the start of the year and he has taken me from

this (december 2008)


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

to my first show which i won my class and overall (July 2009)


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Leading to qualification for the NABBA Novice 1st timers final (Nov 2009) where i took 6th out of a class of 18





































Paul...job well done mate, 2009 has been a great 1st year competing and has been a pleasure working with you


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

as i said m8 quite a year


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Amazing mate well done!! Well done to Paul aswell.


----------



## 7271dan (Mar 27, 2009)

smashin good stuff mate


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

fairplay to you and paul for getting you there as well.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations mate, awesome transformation from dec 08! Keep up the good work & best of luck for the future!


----------



## dogfox (Dec 5, 2009)

Overall brilliant transformation, and very strong set of wheels you got there. Your physique is very well constructed... just get that back wider + thicker and youll dominate even more.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

whats your diet and routine like, mate?


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking pretty good man, well done to you and Paul.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Great job. Can i ask what your stats are eg height and ur weights starting and at competition.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Very good year for you then bud 

~Well done


----------



## RobboVXR (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i found your post pretty inspirational! your before pic is probably about how i look right now and to see your transformation is brilliant. i have been at the gym for about 4 years and havent seen such results. any tips on how to reduce the fat to show all that muscle off?


----------



## rand61 (May 8, 2010)

well done excellent photos....


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Huge improvement from the 1st pics to your 1st show but what I think is more impressive is the amount of extra muscle you look to of added from your 1st show to the NABBA 1st timers.

As Dog Fox said your legs are VERY impressive!

Well done to your for bigging up your pall.


----------



## nilton (Nov 16, 2008)

man nice ,keep working it m8 looking good


----------



## Akhi (Jan 31, 2010)

all in a year, greatly done mate u done a fab job with urself


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow that is some transformation mate, well done.


----------



## Perry Extremist (Dec 4, 2008)

Some solid wheels there mate , nice shape ... potential!


----------



## photoroger1466867950 (Nov 16, 2008)

superb legs & calfs,great achievement,getting that condition.


----------



## mrx ireland (Aug 18, 2008)

****ing hell man thats some qualtiy you acheived there .


----------

